#ubuntu-dz 2011-08-29
<Rohff94> Bonjour a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2011-09-01
<mocro275> hoi
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-27
<r6h4> bonjour a toutes et a tous
<r6h4> bonjour a toutes et a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-28
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée :)
<Adel> Salam 3likom, saha 3idkom
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-30
<parmount> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2012-09-01
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<Youba95> luu
#ubuntu-dz 2015-08-26
<rohff94-dz> bjr a ts
#ubuntu-dz 2016-09-02
<GothiCa> bonsoir
<GothiCa> ya quelqu'un?
